# SINAMCS G120 / CU250S-2PN EPOS Funktion mit TIA V13



## Asphaltbeule (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche verzweifelt einen G120 in Betrieb zu bekommen.

Der Antrieb soll für eine einfache Positionier Aufgabe verwendet werden, leider stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. 
Meine Vorstellung war, das ich die Kommunikation zwischen CU und SPS mit dem Telegramm 111 erledige und die Ansteuerung wollte ich mit dem FB284 "SINA_POS" aus der Drive Bibliothek machen.

Ich verwende TIA V13 SP1 UPD 5 mit Startdrive V13 SP1 UPD1 und STEP7 Pro V13 SP1 UPD5

Die Hardware ist eine 1515 CPU und auf der Antriebsseite ist ein G120 / CU250S-2PN mit EPOS Funktionserweiterung verbaut. Es handelt sich um einen Siemens Asynchronmotor auf dem ein
Geber montiert ist, der Geber ist über Drive Click Schnittstelle mit der CU verbunden.

Ich habe alles unter Geräte & Netze angelegt und bekomme auch Verbindung zur CU. Jetzt komme ich aber nicht weiter und folgende Fragen ergeben sich für mich:


Muß ich die CU auf SERVO bzw. VEKTOR stellen (Vorauswahl über DIP Schalter direkt auf der CU?
Kann ich mir im TIA anzeigen lassen das die EPOS Funktionserweiterung erkannt wurde, ich finde keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für die Funktion?
Ich kann unter der Geräteansicht bzw. bei der Erstinbetriebnahme des Antriebs nicht das passende Telegramm 111 auswählen , weiß leider nicht was ich falsch mache.
Unter den Siemens Applikations Beispielen habe ich leider nichts passendes gefunden, hat jemand vielleicht ein Beispiel Programm o.ä. wo so etwas schon mal realisiert wurde? (S7 1500 2PN/ CU250S-2PN / EPOS  /Telegramm 111 / Kommunikation FB284.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß

ROLF


----------



## zako (19 Oktober 2015)

zu 1.) VECTOR

Ansonsten habe ich mal ein paar Screenshots angehängt (arbeite selbst mit UPD 3).










Ansonsten Doku (insbesondere Kapitel 5.1):
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-zur-ansteuerung-im-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Asphaltbeule (21 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zako,

besten Dank .

Nachdem ich noch ein Support Package im Startdrive installiert habe und ein TIA Absturz hatte läuft es jetzt . --- Fast ---.

Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt noch habe, ist das ich Minus Werte eingeben muß um auf die richtige Position zu fahren.

Mit welchen Parametern kann ich diese Werte invertieren, so das das Hubwerk in die richtige Richtung fährt?

Mit Parameter P1820 und P410 habe ich ein wenig rumprobiert, hat aber beides zum 
Fehler "F07452 (A) LR: Schleppabstand zu groß" geführt.

Besten Dank im voraus

ROLF


----------



## zako (21 Oktober 2015)

... also wenn Du p1820 = ON und p410.0 = p410.1 = HIGH machst müsste es passen.
Ansonsten in der Steuerung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (21 Oktober 2015)

Hi Zako,

Das Parameter P1820 und P410.0 kann ich nach meinen Wünschen ändern, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich an das Parameter P410.1 rankommen.
Kann den Parameter P410.1 "Lageistwert invertieren" in der Funktionssicht ändern oder kann ich das "gelbe Schloss" irgendwie öffnen?







Vielen Dank


----------



## zako (21 Oktober 2015)

... bist Du evtl. ONLINE?
Zumindest funktioniert es bei mir OFFLINE.


----------



## Asphaltbeule (21 Oktober 2015)

OH JA.... Das war es ... fast schon peinlich ...

Der Antrieb läuft endlich wie gewünscht.

Besten Dank nochmal für den Klasse Support

Gruß ROLF


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin,

der Beitrag kam genau zur richtigen Zeit, denn ich habe gerade das gleiche Thema vor mir gehabt.
Mit biegen und brechen habe ich nun den Umrichter so weit, und wollte jetzt mit dem Baustain SINA_POS testen ob es auch via PN funktioniert.

Leider kann ich die Bausteine aus der LIB vom Siemens nicht nutzen, da beim Übersetzen auf der 1200er das Passwort nötig sei.
Hat jemand korrekt übersetzte Bausteine? Oder kann mir anderweitig weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (28 Oktober 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> der Beitrag kam genau zur richtigen Zeit, denn ich habe gerade das gleiche Thema vor mir gehabt.
> Mit biegen und brechen habe ich nun den Umrichter so weit, und wollte jetzt mit dem Baustain SINA_POS testen ob es auch via PN funktioniert.
> ...



Wenn Deine CPU eine Firmware V4 hat dann mußt Du den Baustein aus der Bibliothek "DriveLib_S71200_V4_V13" nehmen
Bei einer älteren CPU mußt Du den Baustein aus der Bibliothek "DriveLib_S71200_V13" nehmen.

Dann sollte es auch klappen.............. Ansonsten siehe hier... -->>   https://support.industry.siemens.co...-zur-ansteuerung-im-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## Matze001 (29 Oktober 2015)

Genau da habe ich das her.

Habe eine 1214FC und damit Firmware > 4.0

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (29 Oktober 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich das her.
> 
> Habe eine 1214FC und damit Firmware > 4.0
> 
> ...



Komisch ich habe keine Probleme beim übersetzen mit dem Baustein nur wenn ich die ältere Version aus der Bibliothek "DriveLib_S71200_V13" einfüge dann kommt die gleiche Meldung.
Hab es auch mit einer 1214FC (DC/DC/DC) versucht.... kein Problem


----------



## Matze001 (29 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

habe es heute Morgen hinbekommen, und Du hattest recht  Hab die alte Lib genommen... einfach 10px zu hoch geklickt gehabt.
Nun rennt alles. Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## patx (19 November 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der EPos-Funktionalität im TIA13, allerdings hab ich eine S7-315-PN, also noch die alte CPU. Ich habe deshalb die EPos-Bausteine FB283... genutzt. Soweit funktioniert es auch, aber ich verzweifle gerade an den MDI-Steuerbits. Gibt's denn irgendwo eine Beispielapplikation/-Projekt, das die Betriebsarten Tippen vor/rück, Referenzieren und absolut Positionieren macht? Tippen und Referenzieren geht schon.
Konkret habe ich das Problem, dass beim EPosSTW1.MDIStart immer der Fehler "7488: EPOS: Relative Positionierung nicht möglich" kommt. Mein Steuerbit MDITrTyp steht aber statisch auf 1. Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## patx (20 November 2015)

*OK, das Problem hat sich erledigt    *
Hatte beim MDI-Positionieren das Steuerbit _TrvStart_ mit gesetzt, was offensichtlich falsch war.
 Falls Interesse besteht kann ich den fertigen Baustein zur Verfügung stellen, ich muss ihn aber erst dokumentieren.

Liest das eigentlich jemand? Mich würde die Anzahl Nutzer interessieren, die hier im Forum aktiv mitlesen. Wer meinen Beitrag gelesen hat, bitte mal eine pers. Nachricht als Respond 

Grüßle


----------



## zako (20 November 2015)

patx schrieb:


> *OK, das Problem hat sich erledigt    *
> Hatte beim MDI-Positionieren das Steuerbit _TrvStart_ mit gesetzt, was offensichtlich falsch war.
> Falls Interesse besteht kann ich den fertigen Baustein zur Verfügung stellen, ich muss ihn aber erst dokumentieren.


 ... dafür gibt es nun im TIAP den "FB284" (SINA_POS), damit die Bitklimperei vereinfacht wird.



patx schrieb:


> Liest das eigentlich jemand? Mich würde die Anzahl Nutzer interessieren, die hier im Forum aktiv mitlesen. Wer meinen Beitrag gelesen hat, bitte mal eine pers. Nachricht als Respond


... schau halt auf die Anzahl "Hits" unmittelbar nach Deinem Beitrag


----------



## patx (21 November 2015)

zako schrieb:


> ... dafür gibt es nun im TIAP den "FB284" (SINA_POS)...


Ja, aber nur für 1x00-CPUs, die 315 muss ich nachwievor mit FB283 versorgen.


----------



## UniMog (21 November 2015)

siehe Bild....... sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------

